# Good app for writing on an iPad?



## LoveDylanP (Dec 4, 2012)

I have an external keyboard but hate writing in Notepad!  Is there anything that would simulate a real word processing program?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Apple's Pages is a quite nice word processor for $9.99.

Betsy


----------



## Karl Fields (Jan 24, 2011)

iA Writer is nice if you want something without a lot of bells and whistles. http://www.iawriter.com/


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Drafts is supposed to be good too


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

I second Betty's recommendation of Apple's Pages. It is an exellent word processor, has a great user interface and converts easily into a PDF or Microsoft Words compatible document.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

And, if you switch between writing on your ipad and your Mac, the desktop version of Pages will sync your document ts automatically via iCloud.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Elements and Textcraft are popular
I use Pages and Quickoffice Pro HD for googledocs


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

My daughter swears by Enso Writer. She has several writing apps and this is her favorite by far.

http://appadvice.com/appnn/2012/01/quickadvice-ensowriter

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/enso-writer-minimalist-text/id431734962?mt=8


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Apple's Pages is a quite nice word processor for $9.99.
> 
> Betsy


Do I have to buy pages separately for both my MBPS AND my iPad ormdomi just buy it once and it works on both?


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Pages is good.  Especially if you're just writing text and use a Windows PC.  It's pretty good at not messing up formatting for just straight text.  I've had issues with documents with lots of tables and figures though.  They did just update Pages, Keynote etc. the other day and the update said it was to improve compatibility with MS Word--haven't tried anything to test though.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

corkyb said:


> Do I have to buy pages separately for both my MBPS AND my iPad ormdomi just buy it once and it works on both?


No, they are separate programs, as they run on different operating systems. They are both reasonably priced, though.


----------

